# Best fletchong jig?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dwilliams26 said:


> I'm about to buy a new fletching and was wondering what ya'lls preference is on jigs.


Depends on budget.

If you only use Blazers,
then,
the Bohning Blazer jig works very well,
and puts more helical twist on the Blazers.

If you use a variety of vanes,
then,
the Bitzenburger Jig with the
Zenith UPGRADE for the nock receiver is an excellent choice.

Yes, gotta buy aftermarket parts to make the Bitz jig as good as it possibly can be.


The upgrade changes the nock receiver to a POST adapter,
that fits inside the nock bushing or the inside of the arrow.

One post adapter for Easton g-nocks.
Another post adapter for Easton H nocks.
Another post adapter for standard diameter carbon arrows where the inside diameter is 0.246 inches.
Another post adapter for pin nock bushings.

You also get an adjustable front support plate, so you can handle super skinny target arrows up to the crazy fat aluminum or carbon arrows.
















































The factory nock receiver is a tunnel with a plate
that is designed on the SKINNY side that fits in the nock groove.

So, skinny nock grooves or FAT nock grooves fit over this plate.

So, if your nock groove is fatter than the PLATE,
then, the arrow will SLIDE down the plate and not stay centered,
on ONE of your 3 vane installation positions.

What happens is that the 3 vanes are NOT exactly 120 degrees apart. Just looks sloppy.

Zenith Archery came up with this UPGRADE for the nock reciever,
and the results are SUPER nice. Evenly spaced vanes or feathers


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

perfect answer


----------



## dwilliams26 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful. I only use blazer vanes but I shoot fatboys in my target bow soghe blazer jig is out:... Has anybody had any experience with the Jo Jan multi fletcher?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

dwilliams26 said:


> Thanks for the info. Very helpful. I only use blazer vanes but I shoot fatboys in my target bow soghe blazer jig is out:... Has anybody had any experience with the Jo Jan multi fletcher?


i use the blazer jig to fletch my victory 22's it is adjustable. i prefer it for blazers over the jo jan.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like my Bitz for all sizes


----------



## dwilliams26 (May 18, 2012)

Did not know the blazer jig was adjustable. Thanks Archer.


----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

Bitz is by far the best single vane/feather fletcher IMHO. I really like my Arizona EZ fletch but I can't fletch my line cutters.....arrow diameter is to much.....but you can't beat the heli an EZ Fletch puts on Blazers! Good luck


----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

done with my bitz.....







done with EZ Fletch


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^^ love the red white and blue blazers.


----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

T


berry79 said:


> ^^^^ love the red white and blue blazers.


Thanks, I made them for a Navy Diver in California, very patriotic!!!


----------



## telepicker75 (Jan 17, 2012)

ive been using an old jo jan for about a year. There isnt a shaft that i havent been able to fletch so far.


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

Check out BPE Jigs, I have been using them for years, and very adjustable.
Bowhunters superstore sells them, standard model is about 36.00, and you can 
buy right, left, or straight jigs, they also have pro series.


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use the Arizona Mini EZ Fletch for my carbon arrows and Blazers. They make one for Aluminum arrows also for the bigger shafts. I used a Grayling for years but the Arizona is hands down better.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

All depends on what (or how much) you want to do.

The Bitz will do 2, 3, 4, 6, and 8 fletch. It will do feathers or vanes. It will do flu-flu's. It will do skinny or fat shafts -- though with varying re****s if you're not very careful. 

I'm sure I've owned 5 or 6 models of jigs over the years, but all I ever use now is the bitz.

No matter the jig, do yourself a favor and get some adhesive backed teflon tape to put on the jaws of the clamp. A dried wad of glue on the clamp edges can cause problems, especially on the inside of the clamp.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I havent had issues with the Bitz nock recievers. I use the standard right helical for my trad arrows and the TM right helical for evrything else. I also have a blazer helix jig I use for mini blazers.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

These are my first 6 from my new Bitzenburger. So far I prefer it over my EZ Fletch.
View attachment 1586520


----------

